# Hello, I need parts for a Jennings Model "T" Compound Bow



## James Harris

I have a 1970's Jennings "T" Model Bow that I left in a car... One limb gave way in the heat.. I was wondering if anyone knew where of If they still sold parts for that Bow?
Thanks
Pastor Jim


----------



## c.sitas

Hello; They made 2 styles of limbs. I would callone set a self limb. That means the axle hole is an integreal part of the end of the limb. The other style used metal brackets on the end of the limb to mount the axles in. Which do you have?


----------



## Tim Roberts

Pastor Jim.





















Try the AT Classifieds.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


Try the classifieds section, but I think you might be SOL on that one. Pretty old part you need there!


----------



## daltongang

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## py175

I am alsn looking for a Model T limb.I bought my bow in 73 or 74, it was the first year Tom Jennings come out with the first 2 wheel bow. The first MOdel T bows had hanger brackets with 2 bolt holes for limb bolts. Sure would like to restore it on my wall.


----------

